
How APIs Are Eating the Product Stack - clementv
https://medium.com/point-nine-news/how-apis-are-eating-the-product-stack-914a3d6e1216#.vm1cgfijo
======
sharemywin
forgot about form entry like wufoo.com and tying stuff together with
ifttt/zapier

